# Ohio maumee walleye run



## Mooseman57

How's the ice looking on the river now, thinking about hitting it WEDNESDAY if weather is good.


----------



## 88luneke

Ice is gone and guys are fishing. Sidecut and Buttonwood are both likely closed for the season as the ice flow TORE UP both areas. Ice is stacked along the shores in most areas.


----------



## mikeyblue01

I think I'll try that, sounds like those holes can be pretty deep


----------



## jay13

Going Tuesday if i can find a boat launch that is open. Schroeders is closed as of today.


----------



## Smallie12

Mr Burgundy said:


> I use a 9'6 loomis or croix. Funny u say mono, the only place I use braid is down there every were else I use mono. What this goes to show u is there is no right or wrong gear. It's what u feel most comfortable with. Make sure u check the regs for hook size and gap. I never checked as I always use small floater jigs. Good luck this season
> 
> Burgundy


You are right sir. Some will use braid and I've often thought about giving it a whirl but what sucks about it is when someone breaks off with it leaving a bunch of it in the river it is nearly impossible to break free from that when you then drift your own line (regardless of type) into it. It can give you more feel for sure but some insist on using 20lb+ braid or mono when it is not necessary by any means and snagging that crap totally sucks and it ends up where there are dozens of lures all caught up in one area from one original snag that won't come free because it is heavier than needed line. But I hear ya, to each his own, and braid is good simply because it is usually smaller diameter and breaks the current easier so you can use a little heavier line with the same diameter as mono but I've just never felt the need because I've landed a ton of fish topping 8lbs that were snagged and still got them in with 8-10lb mono. The stretch of mono is good for dealing with the head shakes and runs of bigger fish but braid is better to feel the subtle bites but again, I've caught as many fish as anyone using just mono because I enjoy the battle rather than just trying to horse a fish in. We run into problems in trout streams up here because the salmon/steelhead guys (only a few) insist on using super heavy line for fear of losing a big fish (or they are snagging purposely) but when you know what you are doing you can land any fish on any pound line but when they leave strands of it that broke off in the river it is there for a long time and wreaks havoc on those that fish after them because of the line in the river and you can't break it free.


----------



## kisherfisher

Great report Smallie. Just a question regarding the river. Is there not any good boat fishing near the mouth? I am talking upriver near Cullen Park launch, and fish around the freighter ports in the deep water. The fish have to enter from the lake, yet I hear nothing about fishing the deep river channel from the lake.The fish must migrate through there.I know single hook rules still apply but , don't understand why this deep channel would not still hold migrating fish. Any Thoughts?


----------



## 88luneke

kisherfisher said:


> Great report Smallie. Just a question regarding the river. Is there not any good boat fishing near the mouth? I am talking upriver near Cullen Park launch, and fish around the freighter ports in the deep water. The fish have to enter from the lake, yet I hear nothing about fishing the deep river channel from the lake.The fish must migrate through there.I know single hook rules still apply but , don't understand why this deep channel would not still hold migrating fish. Any Thoughts?



This will be my second year fishing the run, and I'm still wondering why more people don't fish the deeper areas of the river from a boat. And I haven't heard a great answer to it either lol


----------



## jay13

88luneke said:


> This will be my second year fishing the run, and I'm still wondering why more people don't fish the deeper areas of the river from a boat. And I haven't heard a great answer to it either lol


I've pulled away from the crowds and tried it downstream of the tow path. Really dropped my hook ups by alot. But no one around to bother me. Decent trade off .


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Smallie12 said:


> You are right sir. Some will use braid and I've often thought about giving it a whirl but what sucks about it is when someone breaks off with it leaving a bunch of it in the river it is nearly impossible to break free from that when you then drift your own line (regardless of type) into it. It can give you more feel for sure but some insist on using 20lb+ braid or mono when it is not necessary by any means and snagging that crap totally sucks and it ends up where there are dozens of lures all caught up in one area from one original snag that won't come free because it is heavier than needed line. But I hear ya, to each his own, and braid is good simply because it is usually smaller diameter and breaks the current easier so you can use a little heavier line with the same diameter as mono but I've just never felt the need because I've landed a ton of fish topping 8lbs that were snagged and still got them in with 8-10lb mono. The stretch of mono is good for dealing with the head shakes and runs of bigger fish but braid is better to feel the subtle bites but again, I've caught as many fish as anyone using just mono because I enjoy the battle rather than just trying to horse a fish in. We run into problems in trout streams up here because the salmon/steelhead guys (only a few) insist on using super heavy line for fear of losing a big fish (or they are snagging purposely) but when you know what you are doing you can land any fish on any pound line but when they leave strands of it that broke off in the river it is there for a long time and wreaks havoc on those that fish after them because of the line in the river and you can't break it free.


Smallie, I should add that I only use braid fir my main line. I ALWAYS use mono for my leader. Depending on the length of leader, how high the water is, water clarity and also the loc I'm fishing. I normally run 6lb but occasionally (situations listed above) will run 8lb pline cxx. As for the lower river question I have herd a few people say the do very well on the reefs in the lower stretches. I myself fish many spots on the river and typically don't have a problem catching fish and also getting away from the mass crowds. On occasion I've been known to battle the crowds on the island, however that's only due to some amazing fishing out there. I've had some amazing days out there and met some really cool guys. Hope all the info on here helps u guys put fish in the boat or on the stringer

Burgundy


----------



## DFJISH

I don't know why I had such a hard time finding out what the limit on walleyes is on the Maumee right now, but I Googled till I was google-eyed. Does anyone here know the daily walleye limit on the river? THX.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

4 fish until late spring and then it goes to 6.


----------



## JSBowman

This should give you the answers you need. Sunrise to sunset, 4 per day.


----------



## jakeo

kisherfisher said:


> Great report Smallie. Just a question regarding the river. Is there not any good boat fishing near the mouth? I am talking upriver near Cullen Park launch, and fish around the freighter ports in the deep water. The fish have to enter from the lake, yet I hear nothing about fishing the deep river channel from the lake.The fish must migrate through there.I know single hook rules still apply but , don't understand why this deep channel would not still hold migrating fish. Any Thoughts?


My neighbor has been using Cullens park for years and heads out towards the lake to fish what they call the "mud humps". These are the mud that gets dumped through dredging over the years. Along with mud there are many rocks and from what I have read and seen over the years of boating that area, you really have to be careful as they are just outside of the shipping channel.
A few years ago, someone on here had a awesome drawing of the area but for the life of me, can't find it.
I pray someday my back will allow me to get out there and try it for myself but that area can be dangerous.
I don't care to go up-river because from what I've seen over the years, I fish to relax and not fight for a fish....or 2.
THATS ONLY MY OPINION.:yikes:


----------



## mikeyblue01

How long do u guys think I should make my leaders, going to rig some up ahead of time


----------



## 88luneke

mikeyblue01 said:


> How long do u guys think I should make my leaders, going to rig some up ahead of time



I run anywhere from 3-6 feet, usually dictate this on how high/low the water is - or I'll adjust if I see guys continually catching fish on longer/shorter leaders.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm normally around 4-6'. I use such a long rod that sometimes I go up to 8-9'. Good luck

Burgundy


----------

